# Zen Villagers for a Zen Town



## Pikuchu (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm shooting for a zen look for my town, and I'd like some recommendations to villagers that would fit that kind of look. I even have little robes that everyone wear! All recommendations are appreciated! Think bamboo and zen 

Here's a list of Villagers I already have
Genji
Kabuki
Gladys
Zell
Lopez
Bam
Erik
Beau
Lilly
Poppy


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 1, 2016)

Hmm... For a zen theme I would have pick croque because him and houses fit the zen theme


----------



## meowlerrz (Feb 1, 2016)

Chester! Definitely Chester


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 1, 2016)

Snake
Greta
Curt
Blanche

All these villagers fit a Zen theme, I have Snake in my town. Cute ninja bunny :3


----------



## Greggy (Feb 1, 2016)

Keep Genji, Kabuki, and Gladys.
Ken, Snake, Marcel, Walt, Rizzo, Pekoe, and Blanche are good options.


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 1, 2016)

Also Annalisa! I forgot about her.


----------



## smileorange (Feb 1, 2016)

Ken and Cyrano would fit, also Bill.


----------



## Blueskyy (Feb 1, 2016)

Blanche is very zen as far as her house and original shirt go.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 1, 2016)

Pekoe! She looks zen and her house is zen as well! Filled with bamboo!


----------



## Classygirl (Feb 1, 2016)

You have a good list going already there with Lopez, Zell, Erik, Beau...that's a lot of deer I have an all deer town but maybe Diedre she would fit as uchi or even Pashmina/Fuschia pretty low key..When I think zen specific I can only say Walt is a perfect Cranky zen from his zen home to clothes and attitude so I would add him and other thoughts are Drago,Blanche, and Pekoe or Fauna/Ch?vre..
  You have a good fit on the Smugs and lazies, don't forget Walt though he is my favorite unexpected suprise totally zen cranky, I was dream seeking and let him go as a starter on e but I recommend him and I have Kabuki there is no comparison I think you'd love him. If I knew who you wanted to cut and who were keepers I could answer better but Walt aside Drago are first to my mind.


----------



## Rabirin (Feb 2, 2016)

Definitely add Pekoe to that list, her house and design definitely fits the zen theme so so well!


----------



## Lumira (Feb 2, 2016)

Drago, Phoebe, and Pekoe are villagers you should definitely consider putting in your town. the animals they are and their houses are very zen.


----------



## 2coolgamer (Feb 2, 2016)

Chester would be perfect! I have him and have allways thought he'd be great in that kind of town!


----------



## romancement (Feb 2, 2016)

Dora has some lovely Japanese zen style furniture in her house, if I remember correctly! I love the idea of a little zen town. It'd be cool to do one with ONLY deer, like Nara, Japan.


----------



## scotch (Feb 2, 2016)

pekoe. definetly pekoe.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 2, 2016)

Octivan or Zucker (I'd shoot for Octivan personally)


----------

